# What's the best deal for a large pail of marine salt right now?



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Anybody seen any good deals around town?

Warren


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i also want to know too


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd wait until Big Als has a sale - there must be one coming up soon. They usually have a really good deal on Instant Ocean. But that's the thing, you have to wait. I bought 2 pails of salt last time they were on sale, and hope it will last me about a year.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Last time I got coralife for reef 160g bucket for $34.99 at BA

IO is not really good for reef system, reef crystal is better.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah, its worth it. Wait for the BA sales if you can.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

theres a store/guy on kijiji selling Instant ocean mix 200 gallon for 49.99, heres the link.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-liv...ean-200gal-salt-49-99-reef-W0QQAdIdZ264601158

also pets & pond got it for 36.99


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

W, it depends on what you're looking to do, and how much time/space you have. 

Naturally derived salts like Instant Ocean or Reef Crystals are generally cheaper, but don't dissolve as quickly or cleanly as synthetic salts.

I bought 3 pails of reef Crystals for $40 each at the BA boxing day sale. I gave to mix it for ~24 hours, so I'm considering switching to a synthetic salt (Aquivitro is what I want to try) as I've heard really good things about it, and the dissolution time is a lot shorter ao I can just mix and pour, which I can't do right now.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> W, it depends on what you're looking to do, and how much time/space you have.
> 
> Naturally derived salts like Instant Ocean or Reef Crystals are generally cheaper, but don't dissolve as quickly or cleanly as synthetic salts.
> 
> I bought 3 pails of reef Crystals for $40 each at the BA boxing day sale. I gave to mix it for ~24 hours, so I'm considering switching to a synthetic salt (Aquivitro is what I want to try) as I've heard really good things about it, and the dissolution time is a lot shorter ao I can just mix and pour, which I can't do right now.


Yea I had reef crystals before and I used 30-40C water to mix, still took around 15mins to mix well. I think getting the right cal, alk and mag is the most important, getting something not in the right range will cost you more in supplements.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

PetSmart has Instant Ocean 48lb pail on sale for $41.99 regular $ 49.99.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have only one small 30g full marine tank housing only a puffer, no live rock or coral or anything like that, and I usually pre-mix the salt with water at about 1.05 sg, then dilute it with dechlorinated water in another bucket, get that where I want it to be, and then put it into the tank. 

W


----------

